# Livingston tree got us



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

This was not a pleasant experience, but maybe somebody will benefit from our tribulations. Last week, we were going about 3 mph in 25-30 feet of water near Memorial Point. We have a 19 foot flat-bottom fiberglass boat, and that is about as slow as it will go. We slid up on the top of a pine tree. The lake was up 6 inches, and this particular tree was just under the water surface. The combination of a narrow tree top and the weight of the boat caused it to crack the fiberglass hull. The stump/tree had penetrated about 6 inches into the bottom of our boat, but had not penetrated the floor. Our boat is a Carolina Skiff with tons of foam, so we weren't concerned about it sinking. Nonetheless, it is a very stressful situation. Some nearby fishermen tried to pull us off with no luck. We called the local rescue boats, and they couldn't lift it off. By the way, I want to thank Scenic Loop and Cape Area rescue for giving it their best shot. Those guys leave their normal jobs at a moments notice to go on rescues. Later that day, our neighbor gave us a ride back out there, and we attempted to saw off the top of the tree. We got about 1/3rd of the way through, but the blade would pinch every time a wave or wake moved the boat. Also, a storm popped up, and we had to leave the boat overnight. As an afterthought, I threw out the anchor (just in case a wave lifted it off). The next morning I asked Shadslinger to stop by the boat if he was in the area. Lee was with him, of course, and I think Cowboy as well. My auto bilge doesn't work properly, so they flipped on the manual bilge for a few minutes. Thanks guys! It was a relief to know the boat was still there, and that it wasn't filled with water. I called Moseley Construction and asked if they would use their piling barge to lift the boat, but the water depth was too high for them to anchor/stabilize the barge. Believe it or not, Moseley has encountered this problem on two other occasions where boats were stuck on stumps. They use scuba gear and bow saws. The Moseley crew (Ben and Johnny) picked up their equipment and took us out to our boat. To our surprise, the boat had freed itself and was floating. The anchor kept it in the general area. Moseley didn't want to charge us anything, but we still felt compelled to give them something. They spent a lot of time gathering equipment, gassing up their boat, meeting with us, etc. We trailered the boat, and the hole was about 10 inches in diameter. We dropped off the boat at Marine Masters (aka Glass Masters) on Hwy 190. They were nice enough to meet us after hours to take our boat. Luckily, we had boat insurance, and the insurance company approved the $4,200 bill. We should be back on the water in a couple of weeks. Thanks to all of those who were involved!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What an experience. That old oxbow slough is full of no-nos. Those old lighter wood pine cores , hickory and pecan stumps are 45 years in the water and still tough as steel.
Glad every one is safe and the boat is in good hands.
BTW I thought those Skiffs were life time gauranteed. Louie Hill broke his after five years and thet gave him a new one.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow what a story, glad all worked out!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Man all that matters is you weren't going wide open, glade yall made it home save and you got your boat back! Anyone watch any of the logging shows maybe some of us should go and try to get them up so other boats don't end up on them and we can make a little money! I'm just saying lol
James


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am sure glad no one was hurt and that the boat was off of the stump when you got there. I racked my brain trying to figure out how it was going to come off of that stump.
I had only recently started fishing over there again after Lee and I put a hole in the boat a little further out than you were last year.
The scary thing is I had been fishing right where you got on the stump! My boat has a lot deeper draft than yours and I guess we were just lucky.
Thanks for sharing the story Danny, might keep some others from the same fate.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I saw your boat there! In fact I idled around it because I was scared maybe someone had a heart attack or whatever and was laying in the bottom.

You were just a tad too far east. 

I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY, but I did clear an area through there when the lake was down 4 feet from the Rita dam damage. I took my chain saw out in my john boat on a smooth day while the water was down. There is a pier on that point and a for sale sign on the bank. Immediately north of that pier toward the condos is a small little inlet where a sailboat usually is on the bank. After the little inlet is a smaller point. Just guessing, from the pier to the smaller point is about a 100 yards. Making straight lines from the pier to either end of the island is clear. Also, from the smaller point near the sailboat to either end of the island is clear. The area between those 2 straight lines is clear. The stumps would be 3 & 1/2 feet below the surface at normal water level. Since I cut them I now zoom from Memorial Point to the island. It is funny though, from the island to Memorial point is harder for me to trust I am inside the cleared area. One of the stumps I cut off near water level had the blade of a prop buried deep in it and broken off!

I did the same stump cutting at the TRA Tigerville Ramp. I will try to post before and after pictures of my work at Tigerville.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I did not take before and after pictures at Memorial Point after stump cutting, but I did take before and after pictures after cutting them at the TRA Tigerville ramp. The 3 pics show before, after, and then after the lake came back up.

This will, however, give you an idea of what I did at Memorial Point. I am glad you are okay, but sorry to hear about the boat damage.

Let me say again that I take no responsibility, and you might should continue to idle through, but if you idle through the area I mentioned and the lake is at normal or higher level, you should not damage your boat.

WBF


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Danny O,

That's an important story for all of us. Thank you for sharing it and sorry about your loss. I too have fished that area a good bit the last two years and have been in those trees. The surprising thing about your story to me was how slow you were going and yet still encountered a problem. That is really surprising....and important for us all to remember. 

Glad to hear you will be back on the water soon and no one hurt.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everybody.

WBfisher, I noticed that Bing has not updated some of their satellite images since the lake was down. I have attached a link to show an example of the boat ramp at Wolf Creek Park. I'm not sure if the rest of the lake has been updated yet. Click Aerial then Bird's Eye View for the best image quality. It's difficult to see any stumps, but I thought it was interesting.

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=p3966m723z89&scene=8386132&lvl=1&sty=b&rtp=adr.77331~adr.&mode=D&rtop=0~0~0~


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea I was there scratching my head....going what the heck....as much as I hate to hear the bad luck....looks like everything will come out alright, and the main thing no body hurt....but then again i guess its hard to get hurt in a boat going 3 whole mph. I have rolled across so many stump in penwaugh......guess I ve been luck and the ole deckboat held up. I know I ll hit some more hard to miss stump blk bass fishin back there. Insurance sometimes it pays off!!!!!
and a warning that stump was about 30 yds off memorial point....very dangerous place!!!!

if you get withdraws hollier at me.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

*Pucker factor*

I am always nervous running from the island north ! I stay way out in the middle of the lake and just take it easy till I get north of Memorial Point. SS, thanks for all your chain saw efforts we all appreciate it.
Oilfish


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The chainsaw fellow was whitebassfisher, with thew neck and back problems I have I can't even hold a chainsaw up! WBF, can you somehow map the clear run that you wrote about? I know BEC is able to make drawings on his posts. I have been exploring the lake North of the island, but do not fell secure running through that memorial point yet.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Am very Happy to learn no one was hurt physically. I know exactly how you feel. A similar incident happened to me Sunday morning on Memorial Day Weekend in 1989. Had in not been for a "Good Man" named Mike Reed of Livingston, TX., the five men that I was guiding on that trip may have had to swim a half mile or so. Mike took time to get all of the men, their tackle and ice chests full of fish as well as me to the nearest bank. It took him three trips do accomplish this.

BTW, it was less than a mile and a half from where you had your mis-hap.

The Scenic loop Volunteer Fire Department, thanks to the Chief, Terry Hicks, came out and successfully cut the "Two" trees that my deck boat was hung up on. There were two holes 3' in diameter in the bottom of that boat.

Once agan, Thank God no one was harmed.....We can replace boats!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I came down on one in Kickapoo in rough weather one day and started taking on water. Knew I bumped a stump but didn't think it was that bad we were just idling through but it cracked the hull on my Stratos bass boat.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Man, what a story! I too, am shocked at the damage done as slow as you were moving.Jst goes to show , you can't ever be too careful on the water.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Similar incident...cheaper outcome...*

We high centered one going about 3 mph on L Palestine last year. We rocked it "this way", and rocked it "that way", tried backing off, and spinning around it.

Finally my fishing buddy and I got a beer, and sat down in the bow to decide who was going overboard to push/lift us off. About 1/2 way through the beer, we felt a "pop", and the boat floated free...top of tree must have snapped off!

Moral of story....if you just slow down and have a beer, sometimes the worlds' problems will take care of themselves! LOL

Glad yall are ok.

Later
R3F


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Glad everyone is ok! I can't tell you how many stumps I have bumped and slid over... Makes me really think now...


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not familiar with where Memorial Point is? Can someone tell me?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

ScooterC said:


> I'm not familiar with where Memorial Point is? Can someone tell me?


Try this link. Zoom out to see the rest of the lake.

http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=30...oom=14&q1=101 tigerville road, livingston, txhttp://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=30...oom=14&q1=101 tigerville road, livingston, tx


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

x2 what R3F said. I think I have an innate ability to find and make contact with submerged stumps. I really prefer the quite back waters to the main lake but, I am nervous as a cat picking my way through. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, Danny!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, I have tried to map what I am talking about. Between the lines I cut the stumps near Memorial Point. The right (east) line starts on the bank at the pier where the for sale sign is now. The left (west) line starts on the bank just on the opposite side of the little inlet on Memorial Point. That little inlet usually has a sail boat beached on the bank. That whole point was covered in stumps. The lake was down 4 feet when I cut them. They should be 3 & 1/2 feet down in normal pool level. It is easy for me now to go from the point to the island, but I admit I am nervous going from the island to the point because it is harder for me to line up.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Glad no one was hurt and that the insurance would approve the repair. I had no idea it would cost that much for a repair.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

This is what I learned when the lake was 4'down when they were working on the dam. Heading from the island North do not go down the middle of the lake. There is a major stump row from the center of Memorial Point that stretches way beyond the middle of the lake and they are about 1 foot apart. They looked to be 3' out of the water then. If you leave the island head straight toward the south corner of memorial point and stay about 75-100yrds from the bank as get closer to Memorial Point. About 200yrds before you get to memorial point slow down to idle until you clear the point there is a bunch of stumps in this area mostly submerged but with the lake up should be no problem. Once you clear the South point of memorial there is a huge stump about 30 yrds from the bank thats why you have to stay out from the shore. You can run after you clear the point about 100yrds. Stay along the shore of memorial until you clear the North corner then you only have a couple of stumps but they are visable in this area. I cringe every time I see a boat run down the middle of the lake. On the west side leave the island and head toward Cape Royale you will see some white pvc pipes and when you clear those you can heads toward the North and stay a 100-150yrds from the shore till you clear the Cape point that heads to Wolf Creek Park. Once you clear that point head toward the far point that you see to the North and stay about 50yrd out from that point and it is a clean run all the way across to the 190. Just a couple of stumps in this area but visable. PM me if you have any questions. If you leave the island and head straight towards Wolf Creek you will go through a big group of stumps that is why i head toward the Cape Royale Marina direction.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Alright you guys are really scaring me! I should have bought a alum flat instead of the kenner bay boat.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

whtebassfishmn there is currently a stump with a pole sticking out from it. Is your path on the west side of that stump, and how far from it. 
I think I ll stay with the paths I have...mainly because I was running them when the lake was drained......


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the map WBF! And thanks for the route FA! You can't have enough information about where those stumps/trees are.
A friend told me the other day about wanting to call in an airlift after getting out in the Walker's Lake area and bumping a stump every 20'.
I am learning how to get to those more Northern spots on the lake safely, and I am a firm believer in learning from someone who has the experience. 
Nothing takes the place of experience when it comes to fishing and running a boat.
2coolers get a lot of both from folks on the board. Many thanks to all!

Just a side note, most of you all ways use a kill switch I know, but if you don't, you should develop the habit. It is the best safety device to come along in decades for boats.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

From looking at Donald's map, Danny O was off the clear path by a fine hair to the West.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

BEC, I believe I know the stump you are referring to - it has about a 3 or 4 foot piece of white PVC pipe marking it? That stump has had that same marker for years. If so, that stump is toward Beacon Bay from the clear path , east of the clear path considerably.
Danny O was also slightly east or toward Beacon Bay than the clear path. I saw Danny O's boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes he was, after I looked some more and got my bearings I see that. I'm glad you said that WBF, and referenced the marker BEC talked about now I have a better idea of where the clear path is. The 2 indentations on the point had my backwards. The PVC marked pole must mark a big tree on the bank of Jennings slough


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that Danny O and I am glad that you had insurance. Insurance is well worth the cost. I think my premium on my jet ski was $320 and I filed a $8900 claim on it the second time that I took it out .

This is a very informative thread and I appreciate everyones input on it . I had no idea about all of those submerged shallow stump fields out there and I had now real comprehension of how easily a stump could damage a Fiberglass hull . Again thank you so much ! Not everyone has a foam filled boat . A stump hole could cause some serious problems !


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

It would be nice if they would just lower the lake about three feet for a month or so with the idea that people could go out and cut off stumps all over the lake... I would do my part. But some one would object to destroying the nice stumps I am sure.


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Great thread...since we are on the stumps topic..for a newbie on the lake launching from Beacon...what areas should be avoided?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I think you have a great idea stros00. If someone with experiance could make a map like whitebassfishers to circle the area's to avoid that would be invaluable to novices like me. I don't know about you guys but I'm not going to try taking the path whitebassfisher pointed out. I love my boat too much!

Shadslinger I know what you are thinking. Circling the lumb would not be fair


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Very good thread going on. I avoid memorial point and tigerville area due to stumps. It would be nice to know of other places to avoid, or at least be cautious about. I'm no veteran of Lake Livingston but I do know of other places that have tree stumps, south of dove island, south of walker lake, mid lake to memorial point, the west of the point on onalaska, and north of wolf creek park near the boat ramp.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Gofish2day, I was thinking of drawing one around the lake North of the island!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

I was thinking about marking a few stumps on my GPS, and then post the lattitudes and longitudes. For those people with navigation GPS charts, they can program them in. My fishing spots will have blue dots and the stumps will have red dots. I already marked my nemesis tree while I was sitting on top it. I had a little time on my hands. The other stumps won't be super accurate, so give yourself some cushion and/or put somebody on the bow to look.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Danny, would you give us the coordinates for the stump you were sitting on? I want to make sure where it is!!!
Thanks


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Danny, would you give us the coordinates for the stump you were sitting on? I want to make sure where it is!!!
> Thanks


Yes, but I can't until I get my boat back. I need to plug in the fishfinder and write down the coordinates. The lake is now at 131.28, so the tree is probably 2-3 inches above the water line.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Danny, I feel very sure the stump your boat got stuck on does not show at normal levels of 131. I think it was Thursday 5/27 when I idled around your stuck boat to make sure no one was laying in the bottom of it. 

It is just an opinion, but it is my story and I'm sticking to it. Water does not rot the stumps, air or more accurately oxygen does. Due to wave action and troughs between waves, air/oxygen rots the stump to just below the water line! Wave action also tends to make them somewhat pointed! Your thread and willingness to bring this out in the open helps us all remember how dangerous stumps can be. I have heard nothing but good about Carolina skiffs, and it seems every commercial fisherman on the lake uses one, but smaller than yours. I have to admit that it shocked and scared me that the stump went through your hull at such a slow speed.

One more thing I think we should consider is how we mark stumps. I have seen re-bar hammered into the tops of stumps before, and that scares me to death! A few years back I saw a stump marked that way off Memorial Point which had obviously been marked while the lake was down from the Rita dam damage. The top of the 5/8 or 3/4 re-bar was just about even with the surface! And, it was hammered in so well that I had to tie a rope around it which luckily did not slip because of the rough outside of re-bar and pull it loose with my boat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah those re-bar markers, we call them boat pungy sticks.


----------



## SkeeterJeff63 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the shared GPS coordinates. I have a few stumps marked out from Cape Royale heading to Pine Island.


----------

